# Natural Peanut Butter Macros



## Marat (Apr 18, 2009)

I buy Publix Natural Peanut Butter. Publix is just  a store brand that is in the southern portion of the US. Anyway, I've been looking around online for it's macros...as well as FitDay, and I can't find anything reliable. Any ideas?


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 18, 2009)

......look on the back of the jar?


----------



## Marat (Apr 18, 2009)

nothin on it


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 18, 2009)

me too, Publix is great!


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 18, 2009)

2 Tbsp = about 190 cals, 17g fat, 8g protein, 6g carb, 3g fiber


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 18, 2009)

m11 said:


> I buy Publix Natural Peanut Butter. Publix is just  a store brand that is in the southern portion of the US. Anyway, I've been looking around online for it's macros...as well as FitDay, and I can't find anything reliable. Any ideas?



Are you serious, look on the back of the jar. What's wrong with you?

All peanut butter is about the same in calories anyway...Sure, their is better natural peanut butter without added sugar, but it's close with calories. (I think jiff is only around 3g of sugar, compared to 1g with a good brand)

If you want the best peanut butter in Publix, go to the deli and ask for their natural peanut butter. It comes in a small container for a little over $2.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 18, 2009)

^and tastes like utter shit.


----------



## Marat (Apr 18, 2009)

C6zo6 said:


> Are you serious, look on the back of the jar. What's wrong with you?
> 
> 
> If you want the best peanut butter in Publix, go to the deli and ask for their natural peanut butter. It comes in a small container for a little over $2.




Regarding your first comment, danzik already suggested that I do that. However, I had addressed his question and replied that the information is unavailable. I'm sorry you missed that part of the thread.

Interestingly, we share similar tastes in peanut better.  That which you recommend is the one that I am referring to. I agree, it is the best peanut butter in Publix. Unfortunately, as previously stated, the Publix in my area doesn't provide the information that I am looking for on its label. I would appreciate it immensely if you would look on the back of your label, or make note of it the next time you go shopping, and let me know. 

thank you in advance.


----------



## Marat (Apr 18, 2009)

bigsahm21 said:


> 2 Tbsp = about 190 cals, 17g fat, 8g protein, 6g carb, 3g fiber



Thanks, I'll go with this in the meantime. Since C6zo6 is familiar with this particular variety, I'll cross my fingers that he or she will come through with the information.


----------



## nni (Apr 18, 2009)

best peanut butter, ever!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 18, 2009)

Almond butter blows this all away


----------



## Marat (Apr 18, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Almond butter blows this all away



I'll put in on the grocery list, thanks


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 18, 2009)

nni said:


> best peanut butter, ever!




It doesn't have trans fats or cholesterol!  It's healthy enough for a cut then.........right?


----------



## Built (Apr 18, 2009)

IainDaniel, oooh, yes, almond butter is the BOMB!

Although I am truly in love with my Adam's crunchy, with salt. No-salt peanut butter tastes like what I imagine wallpaper paste would taste like. Ick. 

Now, the chocolate one...

Peanut Butter & Co. - Dark Chocolate Dreams 16oz

Ingredients: peanuts, evaporated cane juice, cocoa, cocoa butter, organic palm oil, vanilla, lecithin, salt. 

Nothing bad in there. DAMN, that sounds GOOD!


----------



## Marat (Apr 18, 2009)

Built said:


> IainDaniel, oooh, yes, almond butter is the BOMB!
> 
> Although I am truly in love with my Adam's crunchy, with salt. No-salt peanut butter tastes like what I imagine wallpaper paste would taste like. Ick.
> 
> ...



I second this. Thanks for the recommendation nni. And thanks for posting the link Built. I'm gonna go ahead and order a container or two.


----------



## nkira (Apr 18, 2009)

You people are so lucky, there are so many varieties / flavor's in peanut butter!! Here we hardly get any quality peanut butter almond butter, Dark Chocolate Dreams just reading this is making me drool. 

That's it I am going hunting for peanut butter!!


----------



## Marat (Apr 18, 2009)

nkira said:


> Here we hardly get any quality peanut butter




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemuria_(continent)

 Yes?


----------



## nkira (Apr 18, 2009)

Sort of...Hehehehe


----------

